# Fall Tarpon Chapter 3 - Five for Ten



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Another installment - a five for ten day.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Really enjoy seeing these videos, thanks for posting!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Great day. Congratulations.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

Great video, awesome fish.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

nice! what's your drag setting while trolling?
snookered


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Snookered said:


> nice! what's your drag setting while trolling?
> snookered


Reels are on strike settings with 40 lb test - standard drag settings.


----------



## machine (Apr 10, 2013)

Enjoyed the video! Which body of water were you fishing?


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Is Migration your rig? Sure is a beautiful machine. Was in a slip a couple down from yall at clarks last septemberish


----------



## Skeeter2525 (Mar 30, 2012)

Awesome Video. I caught my first tarpon that day.


----------

